# Finding Market Capitalisation for ASX stocks



## serp (7 October 2005)

Ok so I'm trying to find out what the market capitalisation for some ASX stocks have been for like the last 5 or 10 years but there seems to be no place I can find that lists these already calculated for me?? I know I can calulate it myself for each stock by using (Number of shares X market price of shares) but I find it hard to find a history for No. of equity shares available over the last 5 to 10 years etc.

SO does anyone know where I can find Market Cap. Information on ASX stocks for the last 5 to 10 years?

Thanks!


----------



## serp (8 October 2005)

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## tech/a (8 October 2005)

I'm racking my brains here but I seem to remember a book that has every stock listed in it and I think it would have that info.

It is like an A-Z of all listed companies and updated regularly.
Its not cheap but has a hisrtory (Fundamental) of each stock.
Cant remember what its called but have seen it a few times in the investment section of bookstores.

Would be worth a look.
Its like a big dictionary.


----------



## bvbfan (8 October 2005)

Tech/A are you thinking of Huntleys Company guide?

Another suggestion I would make is Shares mag, they did have tables in the back with market caps but I don't think it goes back 10years


----------



## serp (8 October 2005)

Thanks bvbfan you were right on the money, went down and checked out the latest issue of Shares and in the back in the tables section they had market cap. info for securities, thanks!

Although the Shares mag only has the Market Cap for that particular moment in time (eg. that month) so I went down to my local library and went through there back catalogue of shares mags and got what I was looking for. Although Shares only publish market cap info from late 1999 onwards so anyone looking for market cap. info older than that should look elsewhere.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Milk Man (9 October 2005)

Your mission Serp, should you choose to accept it, is to put it all in an excel spreadsheet or something and post it.


----------



## RichKid (11 October 2005)

serp said:
			
		

> Ok so I'm trying to find out what the market capitalisation for some ASX stocks have been for like the last 5 or 10 years but there seems to be no place I can find that lists these already calculated for me?? I know I can calulate it myself for each stock by using (Number of shares X market price of shares) but I find it hard to find a history for No. of equity shares available over the last 5 to 10 years etc.
> 
> SO does anyone know where I can find Market Cap. Information on ASX stocks for the last 5 to 10 years?
> 
> Thanks!




Wouldn't the Financial Review back issues have it? Or maybe old company reports for each year (tedious, I know, but you can get them online). I too think that tech has Huntley's in mind- be aware that they have several publications so get the correct one. You could email them and see if they provide the data on disk for purchase or subscribe online to their research site http://www.aspecthuntley.com.au/af/products?xtm-licensee=aspecthuntley.


----------



## TjamesX (12 October 2005)

Below is an xls spreadsheet of all ASX listed stocks and related information (it includes market cap, as well as issued shares so you can update market cap to current share price)

The info is reasonably up-to-date (I think to 2005 annual reports)

It would be nice if i could claim the hard work, but its from;

http://www.australian-economy.com/index.html

Cheers
TJ


----------



## Milk Man (12 October 2005)

Nice work James!   Geez I dont know; doing serps work for him/her/it.


----------



## serp (9 November 2005)

Haha thanks for the link, very interesting!

Although I had already found what I was looking for through Shares Magazine.

Thanks to all that have posted some useful ideas in this thread.


----------



## Mrs Mallins (2 February 2006)

TjamesX said:
			
		

> Below is an xls spreadsheet of all ASX listed stocks and related information (it includes market cap, as well as issued shares so you can update market cap to current share price)
> 
> The info is reasonably up-to-date (I think to 2005 annual reports)




What a good lad you are James.  You've helped me without knowing.  You'll get fresh daily seat covers when you get to heaven!   

I've been trying to find where to get the numer of issued shares any instrument has.  I was trying to work back from the Yahoo site dividing share price into Market Cap.  The site notes the Market Cap as e.g., 48.0 but is that 48 hundred thousand or million or billion ???


----------

